# Minnesota Predator Hunting



## Zeke (Jul 3, 2003)

Anyone know of any good spots for predators in Minnesota within an hours drive of Moorhead Minnesota?


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Well, a classmate of mine shot two coyotes this weekend in the comstock area. I guess there's a group out there that have been getting into someones chickens.

I have seen a lot of fox during the muzzleloader season north of moorhead. I saw them come out of everything from river woods to small farmsteads.

Hope this helps!
Good luck


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The area straight east of my location (Wheaton Minnesota area) is really late in getting the crops harvested this year due to really wet conditions. As such they are still harvesting in that area. I talked to a buddy that farms southeast of Wheaton the other day, and he told me that on several occasions this fall neighbors have told him of Coyotes following the combines up and down the fields this year.

I also talked to some Deer Hunters from that area that saw an unusually high number of Coyotes this year while Deer Hunting.

I am sure you can probably find an area closer to your location, but just thought I'd offer the info I have available to me.

Larry


----------



## halligm (Jan 17, 2005)

Lots of walk in and public land @ South Dakota's greatest Coyote Contest http://sodakadventure.com/Contest.htm 
Check it out @ the link above


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Motley has great hunting. They have numerous, red fox, grey fox, coyotes, and more bobcats than anything. They also have timberwolf and mt.lion around but they are illegal but i'd drop a mt.lion in a heartbeat if it got too close.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

big ben is right. i live 3 miles away from motley and i see alot of foxes while scouting for geese. i want to get into predator hunting but i dont know anybody that hunts them.


----------

